# Touren und Stellplätze für Wohnmobiltour St Vigil Gardasee Vinschgau Toskana 5 Terre



## RW_Eddy (30. März 2007)

Hallo,

wir sind im Mai 3 Wochen mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs. Da planen wir St Vigil, Gardasee, Vinschgau/Meran, Seiser Alm Gebiet und Cinque Terre mit ein.
Und noch 2 Tage Venedig, aber ohne Bike !

Nun suche ich geeignete Wohnmobilstellplätze, MTB-Touren evtl mit GPS Daten.
Wer ne tolle Wandertour empfehlen kann, gerne.

Meine Partnerin fährt fährt allerdings keine Touren mit Treppen, Singletrails oder Freeride Einlagen, da sie letztes Jahr einen schwerwiegenden Radunfall hatte und noch eine leichte Behinderung davon getragen hat. Also etwas damit sie noch weiterhin Spaß am Radfahren behält. 

Tages oder halbtages Touren. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
Konditionell einfach oder hoch, Im Tal oder Hochgebirge, mit oder ohne Seilbahntransport.

Bin schon mal 2 Tage mit dem Wohnmobil am Gardasee gewesen, da soll es möglich sein auf den Monte Baldo zu liften und ne ne lange Tour nur leicht bergab zu fahren. Gibts diese und wäre die dafür geeignet?

Wer selber mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs und Stellplätze sucht, da habe schon ein paar Stellplätze im Netz gefunden. Kann leider noch keine Empfehlung abgeben.

Viele Grüße RW_Eddy


----------



## kosh_hh (30. März 2007)

also ich finde da hast du dir ja ne menge Ziele vorgenommen. Ich empfehle pro Woche nur ein Ziel anzulaufen. Sonst wirds stressig, außerdem geht auch viel Zeit verloren für die ganzen Ab- und Anfahrten zu den einzelnen Orten. Na ja, aber jedem das seine. Also ich war letztes Jahr Gardasee (Arco) und St. Vigil.

Am Gardasee finde ich es in Arco am schönsten. Dort gibt es zwei Campingplätze. Camping Arco und Camping Zoo. Ich persönlich favorisiere Camping Arco aber da scheiden sich die Geister. Am Gardasee hast du Strecken ohne Ende. Da könntest du die ganzen drei Wochen bleiben und dir würde nicht langweilig werden. Beste Literatur für Bike Routen ist der Moser Bike Guide Band 11 und Band 12 (je 29,95). Teuer aber lohnt sich. Dort findest du auch fahrtechnisch leichte aber schöne Touren (z.B. St. Giovanni, Passo Rocchetta, Pasubio, die diversen Marocche Touren usw usw.)

In St. Vigil ist auch ein schöner Campingplatz. Dort gibt es in der Touristinfo Beschreibungen für MTB-Routen. Dort verkaufen sie auch die Tourenbeschreibungen von Fun Bike. Sind ganz nett gemacht und kosten 7,5 EUR. Von St. Vigil kann man sehr schöne Touren machen. Besonders die Tour in den Fanes-Sennes Nationalpark ist landschaftlich der Knaller.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie es in den Dolomiten im Mai so ausschaut. Die Touren gehen dort zum Teil auf über 2000 m. Könnte im Mai evtl noch ein wenig frisch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (4. April 2007)

Hallo,
danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Mit den vielen Zielen hast Du recht, das ist stressig. Wir müssen auch nicht alles sehen oder fahren. Deine Routen Tips habe ich mir schon mal vorgemerkt.
Den Moser werde ich evtl noch erwerben. Ich hatte schon 3 Moser, die waren alle klasse und lohnenswert. Nur im Moment habe ich mir auch einen Garmin GPS gekauft und da ist man eher auf GPS Touren fixiert.
Gibts für St Vigil noch ne Routenbeschreibung (technisch einfach bis mittel)  die Du empfehlen kannst? 

Grüsse RW_Eddy


----------

